# Fleas....Help!!



## Teylah (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay so my Ruby has fleas! 
She is 7 weeks old- I have been using tea tree oil in her baths and it seems to get rid of some but alas not all. 

please tell me someone know a good product to get rid of fleas! I live in australia


----------



## jk47 (Nov 17, 2014)

im not sure about what to use directly on a pig. but using a spray that has Permethrin In it will kill all the pests in and around her pen area. and you might be able to use on animals but read bottle first. and to tell you the truth I rarely have problems with fleas on my pigs.


----------



## elbesta (Nov 27, 2014)

DE will work. Diatanatous Earth  (sp) Just sprinkle some all over and on the bedding and the flees will die. I have used it for dogs also. Totally safe.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2014)

DE won't work.
Do you have Dawn dish soap or same ingredient soap? 
Does the pig live in the house or outside?
Move the pig to a new hut and yard if outside
 If inside, wash everything the pig walks on and sleeps on, spray flea chemicals on floors and couches.


----------

